# Best Place to buy new bow near Clinton Twp



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

Well I am finally ready to upgrade from my XI legend Magnum that is 20 years old. It has been a great shooting bow and have never lost a deer with it. Where's the best place around clinton twp to buy one. I would rather go to a Pro Shop than a store like GM or Bass Pro.

The funny thing is I bought this off a buddy and just recently discovered after researching bows and technology that the draw length appears to be about 2 inches too long. I guess I am going to have to reteach myself how to shoot after I get a new bow. 

Another question I have is I never used a loop for a release and a peep sight. Should I get these on a new bow. I remeber someone telling me my relaese( Fletch Hunter) wont work with a loop.

Thanks


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes peep and a d-loop. No the fletch hunter will not work with a loop assuming you havr hindged model. Look at the Scott line of releases. Try MOR Archery on Vandyke between 21-22 mile, Tim is the closest to you that I would recommend. Vans has a good reputation, Hunters Den, There is another one in Holly but the name escapes me. Not surprised that your Xi is too long. In the day that is what we all did to shoot faster. You will be amazed with the new crop of bows and how much better you will shoot. You'll have to get used to it and it may take some time but you'll be driving tacks in no time if the setup is correct. Try as many as you can shoot within your price range and do not be afraid to veer from the big 3-4. Many excellent products out there from smaller yet dedicated companies.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

Thanks. Any Scott model you prefer?


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

MJC Archery in Clinton Twp. on 15 mile just east of Groesbeck. They carry Hoyt and Mathews and I think something else. They have a decent selection as well and pretty knowledgeable staff.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

MJC, Spot Shooters, SunRys, Hunters Den and Bowmans, are all better options then the first one mentioned above. Shoot as many bows as you can before you buy, lots of options.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

kneedeep said:


> MJC, Spot Shooters, SunRys, Hunters Den and Bowmans, are all better options then the first one mentioned above. Shoot as many bows as you can before you buy, lots of options.


Bad experience with MOR?


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Yes and not just once. Many other shooters that I have met at 3D shoots have a few stories as well.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

If you like your Fletch Hunter no need for a new release, been shooting one with a loop for years with no problems


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

bowhunter3 said:


> If you like your Fletch Hunter no need for a new release, been shooting one with a loop for years with no problems


I do like it and I am proud that I have had it for 20 years and have not lost it yet:lol:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have 2 after I thought I lost the first one still like the original one after 12 years


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

kneedeep said:


> Yes and not just once. Many other shooters that I have met at 3D shoots have a few stories as well.


Thanks for the heads up. I will try mjc first


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

V.T. s on Lapeer RD in Port Huron, thats where I go.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

MillDoo said:


> Thanks. Any Scott model you prefer?


Using the Scott Mongoose but I like a larger bodied release. The newer "hook" only style are very nice as well. Honestly I am not sure they make a bad release, you just have to find the one that fits your style of shooting. You could use your current release but it would be a pain to attch every time. I mentioned MOR since it was close and I would prefer them over MJC but honestly I would drive to one of the others on the list. If you want a Mathews and want a Ripcord rest and want CX arrows the see Jim at MJC if you think you may like something else then don't go there. Jim's probably forgotten more than I know but I've heard too many tales over the years. But if you are a Mathews guy then this is Nirvana.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

I dont have any brand in mind. Just want a good bow for hunting. Matthews probably more than I want to spend. Would like to keep it $500-$600. I heard goog thing about the Assassin, PSE Drive & Brute, Hoty Charger & Rampage XT, Martin and many others. Actually it is hard to find a negative review on any bow because I am sure the people bought them because they liked them.

I will try local first and then if I have to drive 50 miles I guess I will.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The Quest Torrent should be on your list as well. I can vouche for the quality of the bows and I have shot this one too, smooth and rather quick for a single cam, fits your budget nicely...


----------

